# Happy Father's Day



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2009)

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY !!!*

Would just like to wish all you Dad's, out there, a Happy Father's Day.

Hope your day is a good one to spend with family and friends.

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2009)

Fathers Day is next weekend Charles, but thank u just the same Sir....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2009)

Whew, I read the thread, and thought I ****** up and forgot to call my dad!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2009)

And I hollered at Becca, "There's no way u forgot MY day Babe..."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

I can never thank my dad enough for bringing me up the way that he did, always show respect and the right values,and that includes my mom! They're the best parents that anyone could ever ask for.... 
He's the kinda dad I want to be, should it ever happen...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2009)

I never really appreciated my dad while he was here and sometimes it kills me. Thats why he is on my siggy. Thanks dad!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm glad my dad raised me the way he did.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh well..... yes, it's next week-end, the 21st. Guess that's what happens with too much VICODIN !!

I really did think it was today, tho.... I'm on a very cheap drunk !

Can we think of our Father's any time we want to ??

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 14, 2009)

Man Charles, you scared the crap out of me!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2009)

If he says "Welcome from sunny Houston!", I'm gonna take a drive to Virginia Beach to see whats up!!


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2009)

Happy pre-Fathers day Charles ! think I'll be stuck home working my A* off instead of torching a century ride on my bike though I need it right now .......


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I never really appreciated my dad while he was here and sometimes it kills me. Thats why he is on my siggy. Thanks dad!



Its a rare individual who truly appreciates what they have when its right in front of em. It takes distance and, unfortunately, loss to really understand. Next weekend's gonna be tough for a lot of folks...myself included.


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm with ya on that Rabid, my own Father died this past Sunday the 7th, it isn't going to be the same .......... ever


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Charles really did this to keep us on our toes...because at first, I was thinking "what the...am I losing it??" and had to go look at the calendar!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2009)

Must be the times because alot of people Ive talked to thought Fathers Day was today.


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2009)

P ~ it's actually flag day, is your's out ?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 14, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Oh well..... yes, it's next week-end, the 21st. Guess that's what happens with too much VICODIN !!
> 
> I really did think it was today, tho.... I'm on a very cheap drunk !
> 
> ...



Gotta titrate those meds Charles! 

And yes, we can think of our Fathers any time at all. I do every day. Even got his infantry patch tattooed on my calf. He's always with me.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2009)

Erich said:


> I'm with ya on that Rabid, my own Father died this past Sunday the 7th, it isn't going to be the same .......... ever





Mine passed a few weeks ago. You and your family are in my prayers, bro.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2009)

Dam guys, I'm truly sorry to hear this.


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2009)

sometimes life just plain sucks Viking...........but thanks Dad for teaching me freedom

RA likewise back at ya bro

a pic of dedication back in 1992 when we were all younge; some of the pics I am sending my brother for Dads service is plain killin me ..........


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2009)

Happy fathers day to all the dad's. 

Nice picture Erich. Looks like ya'll were in a beautiful spot of the world. If that's you in the red, has anyone ever said you look like Jeff Foxworthy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

It's funny how spread out the dates are for Fathers Day. In Sweden it's the second Sunday in November and Mothers Day is the last Sunday in May...

Father's Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mother's Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ccheese (Jun 21, 2009)

OK, gentlemen... today being the 21st of June, it is Father's day. Mine died in 1935, I don't remember him, and there are
no known pictures of him. I don't have a clue what he looked like. All I know was he was five foot two.

My very best to all you Dad's out there, and to you younger fella's, I hope you still have yours. Give him a big hug....

Charles


----------



## Amsel (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Fathers day gentlemen. It is one of the greatest callings in life, to raise your children and progress the human race.

My heart goes out to you guys who have lost your fathers, mine and my grandfather are still on this earth. Without them I would truly feel alone in this world for the first time in my life.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 21, 2009)

SURPRISE, SURPRISE !!!

How's this for a Father's Day gift from the missus ????? OK, so it's ain't a John Deere, but who cares ???

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go, Charles!

Hope you and all the Dads out there are having a great Father's Day


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go Charles!!


----------



## Erich (Jun 21, 2009)

congrats Charles and to all the Dad's out there try and make your day special. My own Father passed away 2 weeks ago to the day. I feel rather cold all about this date sadly, though the cards from my own beautiful children/grandchildren and wife did help

cheers guys 8)

E ~


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day to all you fathers out there. And my condolences to those that have lost theirs.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day all u Dads out there, and thanks for the well wishes from all u other miscreants.....


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2009)

Erich said:


> congrats Charles and to all the Dad's out there try and make your day special. My own Father passed away 2 weeks ago to the day. I feel rather cold all about this date sadly, though the cards from my own beautiful children/grandchildren and wife did help
> 
> cheers guys 8)
> 
> E ~



My condolences Erich. 
Mine passed away 3 years ago, way too young at 63. Seems like yesterday. Still feels strange that my youngest son will never know him and my oldest son will never really remember him (he was 18 months at the time).


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's wishing all the Dads out there had a great Fathers Day, and those whos fathers have passed on had good days.


----------



## Redbeard (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, a day late but still from the heart. To all the Fathers out there, you are the best, no matter what her mother says, and keep up the good work. 

I spent the day up at my Dads place BBQ'in and sleepin. It was on hell of a day. I enjoyed it and so did my Father. Just wish my Son would have called me but he may have stuff going on. 

All in all, a good day..................Redbeard


----------

